# how to dye suri alpaca?



## becazican (Feb 6, 2013)

I have this beautiful suri alpaca but its a light fawn and would like to dye it, where can I find out what color I will get by putting specific colors on it, is it even possible. thank you.


----------



## Nimily (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello! I have alpaca in pretty much every color you could think of, and I have dyed all types of it. 
Fawn can be a challenge to dye and the best thing I'd suggest is to just try a small sample. What I do is take a clear casserole dish, fill it with water and a dash of white vinegar, then soak about a hand full of fiber in it. I usually put a few colors in it so I can compare how they will turn out. I add the dye, then bake it in my oven on 250 for about 20 minutes. It works like a charm. With fawn, you can get really dark colors to show up without a problem, but lighter colors don't work very well. For example, I dyed some of my fawn a purple and pink color, and it's gorgeous, but just a tiny bit of the fawn color shows through the red in some places. It actually makes it really pretty, but I can't imagine getting a yellow with fawn. It would probably turn out orange. LIght colors won't turn out well, but if you want to over dye it by adding a lot and making a dark color, you should be fine. Or you can just use light colors that compliment the browns, such as green (green plus fawn = a nice moss green). 
Good luck!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Beckazican and Nimily! Great to have both of you here.

As far as colors go, keep in mind that fawn has a lot of yellow in it so if you were to use a blue you would end up with something sort of greeny. If you used purple in could potentially turn a mud color since they are opposite on the color wheel. I would think reds, oranges, greens and maybe blues would work best. I think most of the colors you try may be a bit muted. This of course is my own opinion and your results may be very different


----------



## Nimily (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome and I agree with Marchwind. I dyed another batch last night to see how my different shades of fawn and brown take color, and the fawn seems to really take reds, browns, yellows and greens nicely to make gorgeous autumn colors. I had some I tried to dye pink and that was just a disaster! Hehehe


----------



## becazican (Feb 6, 2013)

thank you marchwind and nimily for the advice will attack it this week and let you all know


----------

